# Topics > Related topics > Domain names >  metaverse.io

## Airicist

metaverse.io

metaverse.domains

----------


## Airicist

"Metaverse.io is the first reported 6 figure .io sale"

by Raymond Hackney
March 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"DomainSherpa Review – Mar 4 2021: Hip Hop and You Don’t Stop: Sports.Cards, Metaverse.io (again), ClassicRap.com"

by DomainSherpa
March 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Andrew Rosener Sold Metaverse.io for $175,000"

by Elliot Silver
March 6, 2021

Andrew Rosener

----------


## Airicist

"Metaverse.xyz acquired for one penny sold for $9,888"

by Raymond Hackney
March 7, 2021

----------

